# Do I have SIBO?



## 22521 (Oct 2, 2006)

I have been diagnosed with IBS yet have a "slight" reason to believe its SIBO....-it started after a trip around Europe, kicked off in Poland(post infectious IBS, ??)-Its constant and a direct response to ANY food I eat, not trigger foods.-I dont usually have diarhea, its generally 3 toilet visits a day mainly after meals and cramps, yet its the IE thats the worst...thats constant for 2 years (im not kiddin!)Also the symptoms got progressively worse over 2.5 yrs.-My IBS has a somewhat delayed reaction to lager....its the only thing my IBS reacts to, in my diet...it doesnt stop it altogether just slightly calms it.Heres my reasoning, look at the last point, when I drink im usually on a night out enjoying myself. I read a long time ago about the effects of seretonin in the use of illegal drugs, apparently the seretonin is realised on consumption of drugs and large amounts of are realeased, giving the "high" you experience, same with chocolate and I presume alcohol.When the seretonin has been realesed in large amounts, the part of the body that realesed it(cant remember what its called)has been effected so much that it stops releasing it for a while resulting in the "low" you feel or the depression/come down. Also seretonin is realeased and has something to do with the endorphins, am I right? (not too sure on that point?) so when I go out I have alcohol I have a huge realease of seretonin,also i am with friends enjoying myslef so endorphins are released, yet because of the over use of the seretonin i go into a lull afterwards (my hang over etc) this lack of seretonin being released results in the day after drinking i have no effects..ONLY LARGE AMOUNTS OF GAS! Another symptom of bad bacteria, am I right again??? Please correct me if im wrong here!! Then the day after that my IBS goes really bad again..why? Because my seretonin and endorphins are kicking back in! A strange theory like but also.....I have been recieving acupuncture, along with this a was given herbs to take, i have to boil them and drink the fluid...to be honest it just tastes like peppermint to me, but it has again the same effect as the alcohol....its like a strange subdued delay, like the pain threshold has gone up slightly, also when the herbs stop working ( take them twice a day) whats the first symptom I get, GAS!!!! Surely from the food I am still consuming.Another reason is that I dont suffer from stress, dont get me wrong I get pissed off with things but Im more daring than anything, hence the IBS starting while I was travelling around Europe alone.My symptoms are constant and seem to be caused by the act of eating food alone, I have never felt it was IBS and always thought it was a strange allergy of some sort, yet when I read Nanobugs suggestion, DR Pimentals theory on the bacteria, it just sounded like it fits my bill.Oh yeah, I also stopped taking milk and bread, only for my IBS to be reduced then come back again after thinkin for a week i had cracked it, this is also a point made by Pimental.So what do you think, judging on my theory if i just drank everyday i would be fine haha but seriously Im gonna have to ask my doctor about this (AGAIN) and push it this time, do you think i have a case??ANY advice or comments would be grateful. PS does anyone know the link between seretonin and endorphins, i think the case i am referring to was for alzheimers, when a man took ecstacy during an experiment the seretonin/endorphins released enabled him to stop his uncontrolable movements to the point where he was doing flips over a horse in a gym!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There really isn't a good way to tell if you have SIBO based on symptoms.The clinic I go to tests a fair number of people for SIBO and the doctors there can't predict very well who has it and who doesn't.Reacting to every food you eat is because you are reacting to the gastrocolic reflex. The signal that is sent whenever you eat that tells the colon to get things moving. Everyone's colon is much more active after every meal. It only usually bothers people with IBS.The bacteria that produce gas in the colon are not necessarily "BAD". They are just ones that produce gas from the carbs you do not digest. This happens in all humans. Just because that bacteria produce gas does not mean they are in the small intestine. They make lots of gas when they live in the colon.K.


----------



## 22521 (Oct 2, 2006)

hi again, just read another post that said that doctor 84% of pimentals patients where treated succesfully and no longer showed any symptoms of IBS after following his treatment, what did the other 16% have then?? I hope Im in the 84% Im due some luck!!!!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

That was an early study, one where I think they showed all people had SIBO.The recent study of Pimental's favorite antibiotic in IBSerswhere they didn't describe the SIBO status of them helped about 1/3 of the IBSers.That seems to be about the same sort of results we see here with IBSers who get that medication "just in case". That is their doctor doesn't test them for SIBO first.Even if 100% of people all have the exact same problem and you can prove it 100% (and SIBO isn't nearly that clear cut) no drug or treatment works for 100% of the people. Doesn't mean they have something else, just means that they need a different treatment.K.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

1/3 of the IBS sufferer with bloating, but not really pain c or d or d/c.The media reported this"just read another post that said that doctor 84% of pimentals patients where treated succesfully and no longer showed any symptoms of IBS after following his treatment"84% of the patients were not cured.The only thing about it right now is there maybe an association between IBS and sibo and all of it is speculation right now.People however can have IBS. There can be STRUCTURAL changes in the bowel in regards to PI IBS.And People can have SIBOand from the studies in looks like some can have both.You might want to raead all this as wellhttp://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...322/m/380104372There is also a much bigger picture in regards to IBS and IBS research and the things that are wrong.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

PS that doesn't mean not to get tested for sibo, although there are no really good tests for it, but some tests are better then others.And a really good doctor. Depending on where you live we might be able to help with that even.


----------

